
Hoefler and Co.'s New Typewriter-Inspired Font Is Crafted for Coders - pbowyer
http://www.wired.com/2016/02/hoefler-co-s-new-typewriter-inspired-font-is-crafted-for-coders/
======
nanis
Sure, it is nice. But, is it nice enough to convince me to spend hundreds of
dollars on it when I am really happy with Fantasque Sans Mono?

See [https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-
sans](https://github.com/belluzj/fantasque-sans)

